# Where's Siri?



## TheVince (Mar 31, 2012)

So i got an iPhone 4s and I can't find any settings to activate Siri. I've tried holding the home button but voice control is the only thing that shows up. Has anybody had this problem or know what I should do?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you buy the iPhone brand new from Apple or Best Buy? Have you updated your iPhone to the latest firmware?


----------



## TheVince (Mar 31, 2012)

I got it at the sprint store and yes it's on the new iOS 5.1


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try to Restore the iPhone though iTunes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You've got to activate Siri in your Settings first (Settings > General > Siri). You should also activate the location service (Settings > Location Services > Siri > On).


----------

